# Hall County



## Johnny Reb (Oct 9, 2012)

What kind of Rut activity are you guys seeing? I am in south Hall and I am starting to see a good bit of Pre-Rut activity. Scrapes are being made. I had a doe come in bleating with a small racked 7 point on her tail yesterday afternoon. It seems the cooler weather is getting them fired up.


----------



## KYHUNTER IN GA (Oct 9, 2012)

I live in east Hall and have seen nothing yet.  I have a few acres and spent a hour at the creek at dark last night and didn't see a deer or any sign.  Just a red fox chasing butterflies.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 15, 2012)

What few deer we are getting on camera at one club are at night and 3iah in the morning. On other club in Hall I seen a pretty 6pt Saturday morning as well as a doe at 8:23 A.M. He showed a little interest on a grunt call.


----------



## KYHUNTER IN GA (Oct 15, 2012)

Saw a doe moving about 30 minutes until dark two nights ago.  Still limited activity.  Hoping to get out more over the next few days.


----------



## KYHUNTER IN GA (Oct 19, 2012)

Anyone hunting Hall county in the morning?  Still not seeing much but I may go just to go...


----------



## mefferd84 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm seeing several deer, doe's and small bucks. I have several horned trees, but no scrapes yet.


----------



## dirtroaddispatch (Oct 20, 2012)

I work in Jackson and live in Hall.  Found an area with shreded trees but same thing, no scrapes.  Haven't seen a deer in Hall in weeks and the one property that has someone hunting every weekend all season didn't even have a truck there this morning.  Disappointing start here and a little concerned for that hunter...


----------



## j_seph (Oct 21, 2012)

10 does
small racked 5pt
14-15" 6pt be a good one next yr if he makes it


----------



## mefferd84 (Oct 27, 2012)

What are y'all seeing? Things have slowed down a little for me, may be the moon.


----------



## dirtroaddispatch (Oct 28, 2012)

Seeing nothing.  Saw a buck standing on the side of the road at 5 am the other morning trying to chase a doe.  Looked like a small 6.  No sign on the property.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 29, 2012)

dirtroaddispatch said:


> Seeing nothing.  Saw a buck standing on the side of the road at 5 am the other morning trying to chase a doe.  Looked like a small 6.  No sign on the property.


what area of Hall you hunting


----------



## jlt4800 (Oct 29, 2012)

Saw 2 small bucks cruising the edge of a small field off of 60 near kroger while taking my daughter to school this morning.The wind was howling. Time is now to be in the woods.hopefully this wind will die down by Thur.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 29, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7332158#post7332158


----------



## dirtroaddispatch (Oct 29, 2012)

East Hall near Jackson County line.  That wind was brutal tonight.


----------



## mefferd84 (Nov 5, 2012)

The rut is about to explode where I am in Hall co. I have huge pawed places that were just made over the weekend, and I was hunting out of town. New bucks are showing up on camera. I will probably sit all day on Wednesday.


----------



## jlt4800 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hunting off cool springs rd.in the morning!! First time on this property. It should be a great morning to hunt!!can't wait!


----------



## BGA (Dec 20, 2012)

What is tomorrow going to look like? Forecast calls for high wind... Im not planning on getting up early as of right now.


----------

